# AMD Ryzen 5 1600 build check



## Laz222 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey Folks, 

Took a look at the recommended builds for AMD but was worried with a few reviews I saw. I did some research and made some changes. My budget is 1200 CAN, but if their are suggestions on how to make it cheaper for similar performance I'd take theem. I am pretty sure that I would like to by the ryzen now than wait form the new ryzen, and I am aware there is better single thread performance from Intel but at this stage I like AMD more and 6 cores sounds awesome.
The end goal here is to VR with the vive pro. I already have a video card which is an r9 380 on my old i5 Lynnfield that I will transfer over, then upgrade to a ati1070 after a bit more saving. Also while the all white colour theme isn't a must, I really hate the look of most red and black and themed mobos and would like to try and keep it with a white aesthetic. 

Sorry for the novel.

NZXT S340 Glossy White Steel ATX Mid Tower Case

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146189&ignorebbr=1

ASRock X370 Killer SLI AM4 AMD Promontory X370 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 HDMI ATX Motherboards - AMD

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157760&ignorebbr=1

G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model ...

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232476&ignorebbr=1

AMD RYZEN 5 1600X 6-Core 3.6 GHz (4.0 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 95W YD160XBCAEWOF Desktop Processor

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113434&ignorebbr=1


DEEPCOOL GAMMAXX 400-CPU Cooler 4 Heatpipes 120mm PWM Fan with Blue LED Easy installation (AM4 compatible)

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856005&ignorebbr=1

SAMSUNG 850 EVO 2.5" 250GB SATA III 3D NAND Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) MZ-75E250B/AM

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147372&ignorebbr=1

Thanks in advance for the help, my last rig from here is still going strong (knock on wood), but I'm just wanting something faster.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

I think everything you've chosen looks fine. Should all work well together.


----------

